# icone roue a coté de celle wifi



## Mac*Gyver (5 Novembre 2014)

Salut,

Sur mon Ipad 2 encore sous IOS7 j'ai depuis quelques jours un truc qui m'asticote:

En haut a gauche juste a coté de l'icone wifi, il y a une roue qui tourne en continue.
Je ne sais ce a quoi elle sers ni ce que cela indique.

Ma connection wiwif est bonne. J'ai testé sur une autre borne et j'ai le meme probleme.
Je suspecte une app de se rafraichir en permanence mais je trouve pas laquelle. J'ai "tué" certaines app pour qu;elle s'arrte de tourner en fond mais j;ai toujours le probleme.

Une idee?

merci a vous


----------



## Twister59 (5 Novembre 2014)

Salut cest pas le téléchargement de iOS 8 qui telecharge derrière? J'ai eu mon iPad mini 2 y a pas longtemps et iOS 8 a mît du temps à se télécharger (alors que j'ai une bonne connexion)


----------



## Yaya31832 (5 Novembre 2014)

J'ai eu, et encore récemment la même chose. Ca par en coupant/remettant réseau cellulaire et wifi ou en faisant un refresh en appuyant 10sec sur les 2 boutons. La cause??? Probablement une appli ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Novembre 2014)

bah IOS8 j'en veux, je lui ai demandé de pas la telecherger.

Oui, je pense a une app mais laquelle ? j'ai tout essayé.

Et puis j'aimerais savoir ce qu;indique "officiellement" cet icone. Pas trouvé...


----------



## Twister59 (6 Novembre 2014)

L'icône rond qui tourne sa veut dire que le réseau wifi est utilisé


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Novembre 2014)

bah oui mais la c'est en continue, et j'ai l'impression que ca me bouffe bien de la batterie


----------



## Yaya31832 (7 Novembre 2014)

Tu as  essayé  d'éteindre et de rallumer l'iPhone ?


----------

